# Happy Thanksgiving!



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all here  I have begun the day working through the Dorati/LSO Tchaikovsky symphony recordings. The wife has made pumpkin pie using the pumpkins we grow. Come have a slice!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

david johnson said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all here  I have begun the day working through the Dorati/LSO Tchaikovsky symphony recordings. The wife has made pumpkin pie using the pumpkins we grow. Come have a slice!


You're in Arkansas/Missouri? Well, I'm almost in the neighborhood. Maybe I'll drop in for the Tchaikovsky and the pie.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The greeting is a little late for our neighbors to the North. Canada celebrated Thanksgiving more than a month ago.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> You're in Arkansas/Missouri? Well, I'm almost in the neighborhood. Maybe I'll drop in for the Tchaikovsky and the pie.


All Arkansas now  I've not been to Nashville in several years.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

progmatist said:


> The greeting is a little late for our neighbors to the North. Canada celebrated Thanksgiving more than a month ago.


Well, Happy Turkey anyway.


----------

